
NATO’s Cyber Operations Center – Will Russia Feel Threatened? - kokie90
https://www.cyberdb.co/natos-cyber-operations-center-will-russia-feel-threatened/
======
aurizon
It will soon become riddled with Russian spies, controlled by ancient know-
nothing 'crats (well paid ones at that) who are completely unable to assess
the difference between shit and shinola - twas ever thus.

[https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/114000.html](https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/114000.html)

